# MBK issues



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

Not sure if this is the correct place for this thread. Please move if I've messed up.

Is anyone aware of any (extra) communication problems regarding Peter at Knock?

Is he ill (or dead)?

Jan 3rd I contacted him about a broken Hausgrind and received a response within hours offering to fix it and have it back to me within 8 days!

I offered to pay for the service but he said it would be free. I was pleased and surprised as I know about his legendary communication and supply issues.

I sent the grinder off, it was signed for by him.

Couple of weeks went by, no grinder.

I've politely emailed 3 times since asking him what's going on. No reply.

I've sent a slightly snottier email requesting information tonight but I'm not holding my breath as to getting any response back.

Can't find a phone number for the company anywhere.

Feel like I've been scammed. I'm down a grinder and no idea what to do about it.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Ramrod said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place for this thread. Please move if I've messed up.
> 
> Is anyone aware of any (extra) communication problems regarding Peter at Knock?
> 
> ...


That's a shame.

I've ordered a few things from MBK over the past 6 years: 3 tampers, knock box, tamping matt, and a Filter basket. I even exchanged emails with him about manufacturing a coffee catcher back in the day....

Then more recently I ordered a Feld2, about 14 months ago. 2 months passed from the expected delivery deadline and I emailed them. I waited another couple of weeks after no response and wrote yet another email citing the "Consumers Act 2015". The grinder showed up within a week.

There are plenty of very frustrated customers here with their service, so this is no news. Keep trying, and I hope it works out for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

General recommendations are to pester him on Instagram and Facebook and cross your fingers.

It might also be worth checking with your back to see if their chargeback cover will allow you to submit a claim. Afaik it's only on new orders, but it may come under the umbrella of goods not being satisfactory and the seller refusing to communicate.

edit: just realised this could be a very old purchase, so the CC chargeback thing may not work at all I guess!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

A little shake up on social media will move him, with a not so polite message.


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

It looks like my email yesterday prodded him into action!

He's sorting it out today and posting it back this week.

Looking at the photos he sent me, it's a truly knackered grinder but he's declined my second offer of paying for parts & labor, which is nice of him!

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Lack of communication is par for the course with MBK in my experience. I bought a grinder from them in the early days, not only did it take months to arrive it didn't work on arrival, no response to any emails, ignored my calls, it was so long since I paid I couldn't reclaim via the card company. Had to chalk it up as a loss and move on, never again they'll get a penny of my money though.

Sounds like you got a resolution though, hope it works out better than it did with me.


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

Power Freak said:


> Lack of communication is par for the course with MBK in my experience. I bought a grinder from them in the early days, not only did it take months to arrive it didn't work on arrival, no response to any emails, ignored my calls, it was so long since I paid I couldn't reclaim via the card company. Had to chalk it up as a loss and move on, never again they'll get a penny of my money though.
> 
> Sounds like you got a resolution though, hope it works out better than it did with me.


Bloody hell! I've got two MBK grinders. Got lucky methinks!


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Ramrod said:


> Bloody hell! I've got two MBK grinders. Got lucky methinks!


To be fair I think it's more me being unlucky, lots of people seem to be happy with their grinders. A quick online search will uncover a lot of people annoyed through lack of communication though... If I were to buy again I think I'd only do it through a retailer rather than direct so I can go back to them rather than MBK.


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

It really is a form of lottery, I've bought an Aergrind and Feld2, one from a reseller and one direct from MBK. My MBK experience was exemplary with delivery to Australia within 4 days.

Both grinders have been excellent in operation, only issue being the dial pointer falling off the Feld2 which I simply cleaned up and reglued, lol. But I have heard of a number of instances where people have felt totally let down, both with the new product and after sales service which is really sad.

Peter makes great products and is most likely the victim of his own genius and success. Probably a serious need for either limiting sales to resellers and supporting them, or taking on a couple more helpers.


----------



## baristapprentice (Apr 7, 2019)

Placed an order on the MBK website yesterday for a Feld47...having read this thread, am slightly worried it will be ages before it arrives! Pinged Peter an email to ask about estimated delivery date - will let people know how I get on...


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

baristapprentice said:


> Placed an order on the MBK website yesterday for a Feld47...having read this thread, am slightly worried it will be ages before it arrives! Pinged Peter an email to ask about estimated delivery date - will let people know how I get on...


As far as I can tell he has got better the last month or so with the release of the Feld47. Seems to have gotten a bit more organised.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

One of our baristas ordered a Feld47 and got it within a week, he's absolutely delighted with it.


----------



## baristapprentice (Apr 7, 2019)

jeebsy said:


> One of our baristas ordered a Feld47 and got it within a week, he's absolutely delighted with it.


Did he order direct from MBK and, if so, how long ago? This gives me hope, thanks!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've ordered the Feld 47 on 22nd of March, it was posted on 3rd April and delivered to Poland on 10th


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

baristapprentice said:


> Did he order direct from MBK and, if so, how long ago? This gives me hope, thanks!


Yeah, direct


----------



## baristapprentice (Apr 7, 2019)

Pretty impressed...it arrived today after only ordering on Tuesday. Looking forward to testing it out...

View attachment 39922


----------

